# Keep the Drunk Walking....



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

Try this and see how far you can keep this drunk man up.....Good Luck!

Haven't we all been there before..... You just move your mouse left to right (no clicking) to keep him walking in a straight line.

The object of the game is to keep him walking, without falling over, by using your mouse from left to right or right to left - you can't see your mouse which makes it more difficult.

It's in German

It's addictive

http://www.wagenschenke.ch/


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

25m :?

I need to go out, this is sad on a friday night, but I've only just got back from work


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

51m and now I'm stopping


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

Very good! I managed about 4...  :?


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Now you made me play again, I must be well practised at this 71m this time...hick


----------



## J 22S DS (Aug 17, 2004)

Personal best of 61m so far..........

NB Must try harder next time


----------



## ColwynC (Sep 8, 2003)

85m - enough!


----------

